# Mclux TK question



## Gearguy41 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello, I'm new here and I've got a question on a light I was given. It's a Mclux TK from what I've found doing some research here. Well the bezel seems to be peeling a bit and didn't know if replacements were around or if it would need to be recoated. Any help is appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 2, 2016)

The McLux TK was introduced way back in 2003 and is of course not available anymore. It is even extremely rare to see one for sale nowadays. Replating the bezel of your light might be the only solution.


----------



## Gearguy41 (Dec 2, 2016)

Understood. Does anyone know what the originals were plated with by chance and any places to have it done? Icarus I might be letting it go.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 3, 2016)

The bezel and the shiny part of the body are nickel plated.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 3, 2016)

Gearguy41 said:


> ......... Icarus I might be letting it go.


PM me


----------



## archimedes (Dec 3, 2016)

If you would be willing to post some photos, we might be able to be of more assistance .... That, and it would be nice to see this rare vintage classic 

There were other plating options, too, IIRC - most were electroless nickel (EN) , but there were a (very) few HA-black, and even TiN (Ti nitride) coated


----------



## Gearguy41 (Dec 4, 2016)

Here is the light I've got.


----------



## Gearguy41 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Gearguy41 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Gearguy41 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## archimedes (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes, that looks like the standard EN 1xCR123A version.

Thanks very much for posting those photos of an important piece of custom flashlight history


----------



## Gearguy41 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh no problem at all. So I'm assuming from what I've read and what you guys have said it pretty rare?


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 4, 2016)

Definitely beyond repair & makes the light worthless. Just send it to me and get yourself a new Rayovac Indestructible and live life with no regrets. Hehehe 

awesome light sir. Use it and enjoy her.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 4, 2016)

There are certainly rarer customs, but given how long ago these were created and released, it is unusual to see them in circulation much these days.

IIRC, the initial "wave" was maybe 125 fully assembled units, but then that may have been followed by an (unknown) number of individual "mix-and-match" modular parts ....


----------



## Gearguy41 (Dec 4, 2016)

lol I'll get right on that. Hahahaha.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 4, 2016)

Here is a photo of what is very possibly the largest collection (at least that I have seen) of these ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2615562


----------



## Gearguy41 (Dec 4, 2016)

Archimedes I sent you a question in your pm


----------



## archimedes (Dec 4, 2016)

PM replied


----------



## Icarus (Dec 5, 2016)

As far as I know there were only 6 black anodize-headed TKs made. One for each member/founder of the Skunkworks Team + 1.


----------

